

Wes Craven's last interview – (he's a secret feminist) - charliecurran
http://www.thefront.com/wes-craven-one-last-scream/

======
dudul
> I wanted to do normal, strong women, not Hollywood big boobs and blond hair
> and speaking the latest teen slang. I wanted someone who you could picture
> living next door to you who has that strength of character.

That's interesting cause I actually think these "strong women" are as
unrealistic as the dummy big boob bimbo and not at all a reflection of the
girl living next door. And to be clear, same for male characters.

Do you really think the girl living next door would handle everything the main
character of Scream goes through?

I'm perfectly fine with female main characters going through a ton of shit and
being the hero, but don't make the mistake of thinking that they are a
reflection of the day to day girl next door. And again, same comment for the
guy next door.

